# Datenbank Zugriff fehlgeschlagen



## Pentu (13. Okt 2014)

Guten Tag,
undzwar versuche ich momentan die Programmiersprache Java zu erlernen und bin an dem Punkt, wo ich bei einer Fehlermeldung selbstständig keine Lösung mehr finde und wollte deshalb mal nach Hilfe suchen.





Hat jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag?

€: Ist ein vorgefertigter Quellcode aus der beiliegenden CD des Buches (Programmieren lernen mit Java von Galileo Computing).


```
import java.io.File;
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.sql.Statement;

public class zugriff {
    static String ConnectURL = "jdbc:odbc:Driver={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)}; DBQ=."
	    + File.separator + "Buecherei.mdb; READONLY=false}";
    static String user = "";
    static String pw = "";
    static Connection conn = null;

    public static void main(String Args[]) {
	try {
	    Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
	    conn = DriverManager.getConnection(ConnectURL, user, pw);
	    Statement stmt = conn.createStatement();
	    // Datenabfrage aufbereiten
	    String query = "select Buecher.ID as BuchID, Buecher.Titel as Buchtitel, Autoren.Name as Autorname, Autoren.Vorname as Autorvorname from Buecher, Autoren where Buecher.AutorId=Autoren.ID";
	    // Schritt 3: Datenabfrage ausführen
	    ResultSet rs = stmt.executeQuery(query);
	    // Schritt 4: Ergebnismenge verarbeiten
	    System.out.println("ID\t\tTitel\t\tAutorname\t\tAutorvorname");
	    System.out
		    .println("-----------------------------------------------");
	    while (rs.next()) {
		System.out.println(rs.getString("BuchID") + "\t"
			+ rs.getString("Buchtitel") + "\t"
			+ rs.getString("Autorname") + "\t"
			+ rs.getString("Autorvorname"));
	    }
	    ;
	    // Verbindung schließen
	    rs.close();
	    stmt.close();

	} catch (Exception e) {
	    System.err.println("Keine Verbindung möglich.");
	    e.printStackTrace();
	    System.exit(-1);
	} finally {
	    if (conn != null) {
		try {
		    conn.close();
		} catch (Exception e) {
		    e.printStackTrace();
		}
	    }
	}
    }
}
```


----------



## Joose (13. Okt 2014)

Ich habe das Thema mal in den richtigen Bereich verschoben.
Bitte beachte beim nächsten Mal den Thread im richtigen Bereich zu erstellen


----------



## JavaMeister (13. Okt 2014)

Bei einer ODBC Brige muss die connection in windows bekannt gegeben werden.. Hast du das gemacht?


----------



## Pentu (13. Okt 2014)

Ich glaube nicht wo seh ich denn ob dies schon gemacht wurde bzw. wie man ich das?


----------



## JavaMeister (13. Okt 2014)

Steht bestimmt in deinem Buch oder? Ich müsste jetzt auch erst schauen wo die Datenquellen exakt zu konfigurieren sind.


----------



## Pentu (14. Okt 2014)

Irgendwie steht das da nicht :/ würde mich deswegen echt freuen wenn ich in diesem Thema voran komme
Danke!


----------



## Machareder (14. Okt 2014)

ich hab zwar schon ewig nichts mehr mit Datenbanken in Java gemacht, aber ist diese URL nicht ein wenig komisch?

```
static String ConnectURL = "jdbc:odbc<img src="images/smilies/biggrin.png" border="0" alt="" title="Grinsen" class="inlineimg" />river={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)}; DBQ=."
	    + File.separator + "Buecherei.mdb; READONLY=false}";
```


----------



## JavaMeister (14. Okt 2014)

Das liegt an der Formatierung im Forum. 

Liegt den die MdB an der Stelle wo du sie abgegeben hast? Ist die datenquelle in Windows abgelegt?


----------



## Pentu (14. Okt 2014)

Ja eig schon. Sprich die MdB ist genau im selben Ordner wie der Quellcode. Ich glaube das Problem ist, dass ein Treiber nicht geladen werden konnte der benötigt wird für die Verbindung.  Und bin in diesen Sachen ein echter Anfänger, was meinst du mit Datenquelle?


----------



## HarleyDavidson (15. Okt 2014)

Hier mal eine Anleitung für Windows 7:

Anleitungen, Skripte, Sonstiges, ODBC Verbindung zu MySQL: Einrichtung der Verbindung unter Windows 7


----------

